# Enlargement lenses for 6x7 format...



## Mumfandc (Mar 27, 2005)

Right now, I use a 105mm Schneider-Componon for my 6x7 films, and the max print area I can get on my baseboard is around 12x18-13x19 inches. 

I want to print up to 16x20's, and the 100mm Componon's on EBAY are pretty cheap in almost new condition. 

QUESTION: Do you think that "small" 5mm difference would allow me to print 16x20's compared to what I had before? 

I'm even planning on going up to 20x24's, but I'm sure the 100mm won't cover that. And I've been told that 80mm lenses just BARELY cover full-frame 6x7's, and it's best to avoid them. 

Since I only want to invest in ONE lens for now, the 90mm seems like the BEST option (to cover BOTH 16x20 and 20x24)...though 90mm seems "rare", and the only one I know still being made is the HIGHLY recommended Schneider-APO...which costs too much!! (and while seldom listed on Ebay, they usually close around $350-400 used).

Do you think I should just settle with one of the older (non-Schneider) 90mm's?? I don't know the quality that they deliver. I want to incorporate my photographs into my lithography printing, and the metal printing plates I use are usually around 20x24.

Thanks for your suggestions...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 27, 2005)

You can get 90s if you hunt. Modern 80s will cover 6x7 easily and are reasonably priced. I use EL-Nikkors
http://www.helixphoto.com/Darkroom/Lenses/NikkorEL.html


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 27, 2005)

I keep one enlarger set up with an 80mm lens for 35mm and medium format prints, and the other set up with a 135mm for medium format and 4x5.  I've never had any problems printing 6x7cm with my 80mm El-Nikkor.


----------



## Mumfandc (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I settled for an 80mm like you guys suggested. I was lucky enough to get an excellent condition Rodenstock APO 80mm lens (which says is ideal for 6x7) for about $100 off Ebay. I'm able to print 16x20's now and they look great.

Though some people say using a glassless negative holder defeats the "purpose" of an APO lens. Don't know if I really need one now.


----------

